# System cant find me?



## irishj31 (Dec 8, 2019)

So, i left my local target in California cuz I had to move to Washington last october. I left Sept 13 and got hired here in Washington December 4th. For some reason my HR person wants me to use my old TM number (why cant i just get a new one?). Is there something I can do on my end? I hate filling out punch correction forms and I cant even help the guests correctly cuz home girl cant use the device cuz i cant sign in on myworkday. Ugh. Any tip?


----------



## RandomTM007 (Dec 8, 2019)

When I was rehired I got a new TM # even though I told them my old one. I had been gone for several years though.


----------



## irishj31 (Dec 8, 2019)

I don't know why they cant just give me a new one. They said its cuz ive been only out of target not too long ago.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 8, 2019)

Because you are still in the system & stuck with it. You need to update your password on workbench at the store.


----------



## SigningLady (Dec 8, 2019)

If you were only rehired on Dec 4th, it may take a few more days for your number to be reactivated. This happens all the time with new hires or people returning from an LOA, most have to submit paper punch corrections for the first few shifts they work.


----------



## irishj31 (Dec 8, 2019)

I tried resetting my password on workday, typed in my ssn and birthday, etc. All of the info it asked me but it keeps saying my credentials are invalid as well.


----------

